# Feisty Ferret vs Critter Nation,



## HeyItsMeg (Jan 14, 2012)

At my local pet store these are the ONLY two options i have when it comes to large cages. & I have read good things about the Critter Nation. However i think it is only a single unit and it was $229? That seemed a little crazy too me.
The Feisty Ferret was $219 but it didn't have an upper pan? like the floor of the top level was metal bars...
I do not like ordering things offline so that isn't an option!

Which of these two cages would you recommend.
Pros and Cons of both would be useful!

Thanks Everyone

Megan


----------



## christinelovesyou (Jan 7, 2012)

Why don't you like ordering things offline? I got my cage off of Amazon. It is one of the websites my family completely trusts. I got a very nice cage for a little over $60, and it's very big! Those pet stores overprice everything. I'd really consider ordering offline if I were you!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I have never owned a Feisty Ferret cage, but I did just get a double FN cage (I bought a couple rolls of 1/2in mesh at my LHS and covered it all for $20). You can always do this with a single unit FN. What I love about FN's are the french style doors...SO easy to do cage cleanings and I like the idea of being able to get to my rats where ever they are in their cage. I also love the option to change the position of the shelves and ramps from left to right of cage as well as their height. The bottom storage is great too. So far I haven't found any con's - I even got my FN for WAY WAY cheap on craigslist so the price wasn't an issue. I noticed CNs cost a great deal more the FN's. 

I know you mentioned you dont like ordering online but you can order one cheaper than they sell in stores at http://www.ferret.com/cages/cages/887/. They have other types of style cages there too.


----------



## HeyItsMeg (Jan 14, 2012)

I have never liked buying things online, ive had my CC # stolen once and it was on a "trusted" website so i just don't do it anymore unless its an emergency or something i cannot find around here,


----------



## christinelovesyou (Jan 7, 2012)

HeyItsMeg said:


> I have never liked buying things online, ive had my CC # stolen once and it was on a "trusted" website so i just don't do it anymore unless its an emergency or something i cannot find around here,


Have you tried using Paypal? I'm not trying to be pushy but you really will end up saving so much money in the end.


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Try craigslist in your area. Your dealing with a private seller so you can hand them cash. Sometimes this is easier thanonline. I have also had my number stolen, but I still order things online and because I live in a rural area and am currently 4 hrs from the nearest petsmart, etc. It's really my only option for things that the local (well..an hour away) petstore doesn't carry. (I also don't like that store too much because the condition their feeders are kept in. I know snakes have to eat and don't have a problem with it, but the conditions are poor to say the least)


----------



## Lioness (Nov 11, 2011)

christinelovesyou said:


> Have you tried using Paypal? I'm not trying to be pushy but you really will end up saving so much money in the end.


This. Paypal handles your CC for you so you don't have to give it out to other sites. As an alternative, you can get a money card from Wal-Mart (or most gas stations) which you load money onto and can use online, with only the loaded amount of money being available. Just trying to save you money - for $250 you can get a double CN, so paying $229 for a single unit is absolutely ridiculous. Not something I could bring myself to do.

That said, Craigslist is a great local option, and you can even look in nearby cities, too.
Craigslist is blacked out today in protest of SOPA and PIPA, but they will be up again tomorrow (I think).


----------



## TGQ (Dec 26, 2010)

Craigslist actually has an option to view the site at the bottom. I advise looking on Craigslist for a Martin's or Critter Nation cage. They seem to be favorites. Martin's cages website probably uses paypal, which everyone has been advising. If you look for a Martin's, whether it be on CL or their website, you'll want the 680 or higher (although not the 690 probably, as it's a bit narrow.) But 680/685 fits 3 rats or less comfortable, 695 fits up to 5, the RUUD (699?) fits.. a lot. Probably like nine. Not sure how many rats you have, but while looking for a cage, consult with the cage calculator http://www.rattycorner.com/odds/calc.shtml


----------



## HeyItsMeg (Jan 14, 2012)

I live in a VERY small town in Ohio, and all the cages I find on craigslist are 3-4 hours away. 
I checked there before i even considered buying in a store. 
The vehicle i have is not the best on gas (dodge ram 1500)
So i would still be spending a lot in the long run to go pick one up from someone. 
I have put the Feisty Ferret in Layaway and get to pick it up tomorrow & make payments on it even after I bring it home. So it works for me,.


----------

